# Sustantivo con/sin artículo detrás de preposición



## davlar

Muy buenas a todos/as.

Personalmente me resulta confuso, supongo que por mi falta de conocimientos de la lengua, pero creanme que lo intento con los medios que dispongo, el hecho que haya veces que se use preposición + artículo + sustantivo y otras veces solo preposición + sustantivo. Es decir:

"zum Yoga, ins Kino, zur Arbeit",... frente a "zu Haus(e)"

La pregunta es si existen reglas para esto o simplemente unas veces los sustantivos delante de preposicion van con articulo y otras no y hay que aprenderlo asi.

Muchas gracias por su paciencia 

Un saludo,


davlar


----------



## Alemanita

En estos ejemplos: "zum Yoga, ins Kino, zur Arbeit" la construcción es igual que en castellano:
voy al trabajo, a la piscina, al cine ...
El ejemplo "zu Hause", sin artículo, equivale a 'en casa'.
Un saludo.


Edito y amplío:
Los ejemplos que das pertenecen a diferentes verbos. Los primeros se usan con ir, el último con estar, en ambos idiomas, alemán y castellano.
Si quieres expresar que vas 'a casa' (a tu hogar), en alemán es "nach Hause".


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias Alemanita. El problema está que hay veces como "Am Montag, im Sommer,..."en los que también se usa artículo y eso no dice en español. Y no solo eso, yo estoy seguro, porque lo he visto, que hay construcciones en que en aleman se usa la preposición seguido de artículo y en español no. Mi pregunta iba encaminada a si alguien podía hacer algún aporte mas, poniendo algún ejemplo. Perdon si mi pregunta es muy básica.

Saludos,

davlar


----------



## osa_menor

davlar said:


> La pregunta es si existen reglas para esto o simplemente unas veces los sustantivos delante de preposición van con articulo y otras no y hay que aprenderlo así.


He pensado sobre esto desde ayer y la verdad es, no lo sé. Seguro que hay unas reglas para eso, pero, como hablante nativa, nunca las he aprendido.

En el alemán se usan muchos los artículos, más que en el español. (Tengo los mismos problemas en español, no sé si es "en alemán" o "en el alemán".)

No usamos los artículos con nombres propios.
Se dice "Ich gehe zur (zu der) Oma", _Oma_ siendo _abuela, _pero también "Ich gehe zu Oma", _Oma_ como nombre propio.

Si se usa el artículo o no, por lo general, depende si se trata de cosas concretas o inconcretas.

"Zu Hause" (también posible "zuhause") y "nach Hause" (también "nachhause") no son ejemplos muy buenos, porque son expresiones fijas (mi propia casa).
Si no me refiero a mi casa, digo "zu dem Haus".

Me ocurren unos pocos expresiones fijas con "zu" sin artículo como "zu Anfang", "zu Ende", "zu Bett gehen", "zu Boden fallen". Pero: "Am Anfang", "am Ende", "ins (in das) Bett gehen", "auf den Boden fallen".

Hay que aprender mucho, para ti en el alemán y para mi en el español .

Un saludo.


----------



## davlar

Gracias osa_menor.
Si me lo permites...eres una auténtica "crack"
Solo una cosita muy breve. ¿A qué te refieres que se usa artículo o no cuando son cosas concretas o inconcretas?
Otra cosa, por lo que veo, el hecho de llevar artículo o no depende tambien muy mucho del tipo de preposición ya que a un mismo sustantivo con un preposición lleva y con otra no.

Solo llevo una semana viviendo en Alemania...sí que tengo que aprender...pero es duro...pero ganas no me faltan...Me gusta mucho el aleman
Gracias por tu ayuda nuevamente y la de todos/as.

davlar


----------



## uress

davlar said:


> sí que tengo que aprender


No, no, absolutamente no. Tienes que *saber *solo 

_Primo tienes que acordarte, y despues puedes querir que aprender lo porque. _

Lo que pudes hacer con los articulos es que puedes decir: es lo mismo como en el espanol excepto esos: y apriendes los ejemplos. Pienso que eso es lo mas facil.

_se usa(n) ... concreto_: pienso que queria decir lo que decimos: articulo definido (o indefinido): _der, die, das = el, la (lo) _esta(n) usado para los concretos, determinados sustantivos, cuando tenemos solo una carta o dos cartas pero siempre sabemos cuales son esos _exactamente _y de quienes, de que hablamos.
Definido:
*La* madre de mi amiga - _*die *_Mutter...Ella tiene solo una madre (o no? ) y asi diciendolo *todos saben* de quien hablamos.
Indefinido:
Tengo unos nietos, tengo *una *amiga -*eine *Freundin: ninguno sabe quien son los nietos, quien es la amiga.
Y zero!!!
_Ich habe --- Freund, Frieden und lange Weile... A, blödes Beispiel  Besser: _Er ist *---* Lehrer. Es *--- *profesor.


----------



## osa_menor

davlar said:


> ¿A qué te refieres que se usa artículo o no cuando son cosas concretas o inconcretas?


Puedo darte un ejemplo:
"*Zu* *den* Feiertagen kommen unsere Kinder mit ihren Familien" --> bezieht sich auf die kommenden Weihnachtsfeiertage, ganz konkret dieses Weihnachten kommen die Kinder.
"*Zu* Feiertagen kommen unsere Kinder mit ihren Familien" --> bezieht sich allgemein auf Feiertage, die Kinder kommen immer, wenn Feiertage sind.


----------



## osa_menor

davlar said:


> Otra cosa, por lo que veo, el hecho de llevar artículo o no depende tambien muy mucho del tipo de preposición ya que a un mismo sustantivo con un preposición lleva y con otra no.


Hasta un mismo sustantivo puede llevar artículo con la misma preposición o no:
Ich gehe zu Bett. (Me voy a la cama, me acuesta)
Ich gehe zum Bett. (Voy a la cama, en dirección de la cama)


----------

